# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم MRT - Mobile repair tool تحديثات :  Mrt 2.08 Update Released - Recover GPT block for erased MTK Phone

## mohamed73

*MRT 2.08 RECOVER GPT BLOCK FOR ERASED PHONE MTK 65XX NEW SECURITY      
FOR DEAD FORMATTED PHONE WHICH NORMAL TOOL GIVE ERROR AFTER ERASE BY   OTHER TOOL AND ANY TOOL CAN'T SUPPORT TO WRITE EVEN JTAG AND EMMC NOT   SUPPORTED FOR RECOVERY  
SUCCESSES RECOVERY OPPO F3  *  * Total Erased phone 
boot loop phone Recovery after repair MRT     
Oppo F3 recover     
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
OPPO F3 RECOVERY FILE : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
MORE AVAILABLE ON REQUEST  
AFTER WRITE RECOVERY FILE YOU CAN ALSO RECOVER BY FACTORY TOOL*

----------


## mohamedmokhtar

متميز التحديث الجديد

----------

